# [CorelDRAW10] Mengentext 4-spaltig?



## TriGenome (18. Mai 2002)

Wie kann ich in CorelDRAW 10 meinen Mengentext vierspaltig formatieren? Also vier gleiche Spalten, damit es leserlicher ist und der Text auf der Seite nicht in einem Block steht!

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich freuen!

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus

TriGenome


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. Mai 2002)

Hoi Tri! Hat's dich also auch hierher verschlagen 

Also deinen Text formatierst du, indem du den Text auswählst, in der Menüleiste auf Text -> Text formatieren gehst und dann in der Registerkarte "Spalten" einstellst was immer du möchtest...

Kaprolactam


----------

